# Dark green and wilting



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

I currently have 4/12 plants left 6 weeks old and out of the blue the other 8 grew dark green then wilted and died.the last 4 are on their way as well any help would be appreciated


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

sounds like maybe over fert. i would flush with 3x pot size, 3 gal. water to every gal. pot size


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

with not much left to lose i'll try that. I've read quite a few info pages and just have'nt seen the same symptoms


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

also your water needs to be ph'ed that you flush with, 6.0-7.0,


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

roots...air...what are you growing in...how much watering ya doin...co2?  more info or pics sure would help as there is a few things that come to mind...unlikely, but an overdose of co2 can cause the dark green... also i believe root problems will cause your symptoms also.


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

no co2 my operation is in the states and a little crude.It worked very well up to this point. i had 12 healthy plants then in a matter of 1 1/2 days with no changes to water or light they died. BTW i'm growing in regular planters at the 2 gal. size


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

with that info i can only geuss you got rootrot or other root probs.  what kind of soil...please dont say MG.


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

My concern was not enough air to the roots as my grow medium is a liitle thick but i would like to narrow the problem down because this is my first grow and until i can get an understading of what's happening i do'nt want to buy seeds


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

Not really sure what mg is as my green thumb know-how comes from planting tomatoes outside. So it's a common potting soil with manure additive. I also bought some food with the numbers 25-10-10 but my plants started to croak before i used any food


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

do you let your soil dry before rewatering???


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

maybe not enough. i'm trying to get some pics up maybe this will help you help me


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

MG= miracle grow..not good for new growers to say the least!  if you have a concern about the roots that may be it as you know your situation better and im a believer in gut feelings.  you might want to transplant into some fox farms or similar soil is nothing else is working.  i dont think its nutes or ph cause those probs cause yellowing/browning/spotting


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

STEP 5: Does your plant look wilted? Are the leaves drooping or curling down? This could be root rot or a watering problem, which sometimes can cause nutrient-like deficiencies to appear on the plant.


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

here are some pics


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello Chief 

Were all here to help you 

How Tall are the plants?
What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot)
How often are you watering?
Is the grow medium constantly wet or moist?
Are plant's infected with insects?

Too much N makes the plants go dark green, im thinking about your potting soil could be too rich in N


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

Chief puffs alot said:
			
		

> here are some pics


that third pic looks like overwatering.


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> STEP 5: Does your plant look wilted? Are the leaves drooping or curling down? This could be root rot or a watering problem, which sometimes can cause nutrient-like deficiencies to appear on the plant.


Yes i read this and was unsure how to take it:
on 1 hand nutrient defi. cause discoloring which i did'nt have.So i was just looking for a more personel response. 
I must say this forums has been very helpful to me. I started all of this because i watched the video tutorial an said to myself " i can do that "


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

More of you guys are confirming my suspicions of root rot. i beleive my medium is to dense. too much manure led to too much water retention.


MG-did'nt know the abbreviation and no i hate MG bad results a few years ago


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

yes you can man!! these are wonderful plants MJ in general that is.. this is a wonderful place to learn how to care for your plants . we are all always learning.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)

See through pots will not help, light kills roots


----------



## Growdude (Jun 16, 2008)

Chief puffs alot said:
			
		

> More of you guys are confirming my suspicions of root rot. i beleive my medium is to dense. too much manure led to too much water retention.
> 
> 
> MG-did'nt know the abbreviation and no i hate MG bad results a few years ago


 
I dont know how long its been since the others died but I would dump out the soil and look at you roots, look for brown, slimy or smelly roots. Also look for under developed roots.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

Chief puffs alot said:
			
		

> More of you guys are confirming my suspicions of root rot. i beleive my medium is to dense. too much manure led to too much water retention.
> 
> 
> MG-did'nt know the abbreviation and no i hate MG bad results a few years ago


 that manure can cause the od of nitrogen mentioned above...maybe its a combo prob.


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I dont know how long its been since the others died but I would dump out the soil and look at you roots, look for brown, slimy or smelly roots. Also look for under developed roots.


my roots did smell funky but i don't know what they are supposed to smell like. on the plants i de-pot today i will look at the roots for the above symptoms


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

Chief puffs alot said:
			
		

> i don't know what they are supposed to smell like


:rofl:  i dont know either chief...maybe no smell?  i know when my resevoir smells like my socks its time to change it!


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

All the deaths have ocuured within the past few days
.......weeps quietly....but i doin ok now


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 16, 2008)

After my root exam today i found that they arev not abnormally brown but they do smell like amonia


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 16, 2008)

I have an NLxShiva that looked just like yours. I flushed it and let it dry out a bit and it came right around. The first thing I check when my plants aren't right is the pH, next I look for fungus flies.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 16, 2008)

I have to agree with Hippy and too much N, dark green and the CLAW are signs. And you have some claws going on


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 17, 2008)

> they do smell like amonia


Too much nitrogen is whats causing the ammonia smell. What brand fertilizer are you using? Your healthy plants look very healthy. Terrible they're just dying on you. I'd let them dry out a few days then flush them with plain ph adjusted water. You should only water when you can't feel moisture with your finger two inches into the medium. I hope you get everything under control.


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 17, 2008)

You should only water when you can't feel moisture with your finger two inches into the medium. 

this is a great tip haven/t seen this one yet and it easy.UPDate: ONLY 1 PLANT LEFT. THIS ONE WAS TRANSPLANTED INTO A BIGGER PLANETR ( A REAL 1 )i'm letting it dry out now we'll see. I went out to wal-mart and got a bunch of real planters for my next 12. I would like to see at least 1 bud before i spend $$ on seeds
I'm using a wal-mart brand, Expert is the name.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 17, 2008)

hey chief, i use expert gardener organic mix. seems to be good so for.


----------



## Chief puffs alot (Jun 17, 2008)

Good to know. I'm try trying to *weed* out any problems before i buy big dollar seeds
Kind of a weird question but daily i smoke some cheeba w/ my plants as i inspect them or water. I blow some smoke their way frequently is this ok


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 17, 2008)

i thought that was your problem, flush, flush ,flush...


----------

